# My first kill with my new bow



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

My first kill with my new bow, looks like we will be having rabbit stew tonight.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

WTG!! and great shot...call me about 10 min before dinner is done and ill start heading your way


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Nicely done! Congratulations...

C


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG......good shot.....Keep it up....


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Great neck shot. Are we having it dumplings?:bounce:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the first of many more to come.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Good shot! and fine eating.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

good shot how far was it about 20yards awesome going.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Way to go southpaw!


----------



## edavis (Jun 24, 2009)

southpaw with the release around his right hand....


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*congrats*

WAY TO GO YOUNG MAN! I bought my son the very same bow and he has allready taken his first doe with it.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Well excuse me yung 'un. I guess my my eyes ai'nt what they used to be:biggrin: Great shot anyway! 1st post huh, welcome to the board.


edavis said:


> southpaw with the release around his right hand....


----------



## redfish raider (Nov 5, 2009)

congrats. my bow looks exactly like that! Now its time for a javelina dude.


----------

